# NEW TT WEBSITE



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Think the new site is excellant and the layout is alot better than the old on.

Just wondering when the rest of the site is going to be up and running, the notice placed on the start page said this was expected to be within two weeks of the site going live?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Tis coming, tis coming.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

site is looking good so far. like the up grades.

TTitan (jim)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Just wondering, from what i can gather this is the new site with the new forum. The old site is TTOC.co.uk correct? And if i wish to become a member of the club, i have to go to TTOC.co.uk??

When will the rest of the old site be brought over and added onto here :?:

Thanks for your time

Paul


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

www.ttoc.co.uk is the website of the TT Owners Club Website.

This site is a commercial venture and whilst supporting the TTOC is not linked to club.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> This site is a commercial venture


No it's not - this site is run in a commercial fashion, it is not run specifically to make profit. The profits are injected back into the forum to pay of the massive bandwidth, server costs, and the many hours of time it takes to maintain.

Hi Redscouse - let me give you a bit of history on the TTOC and TTF.

In 2000 the TTF was started by Jae. The TT had just been launched and there were a handful of owners wanting to share their new P&J, so one of the members (Russell) started a little club and that was how the TTOC was born. Due to Jae and Russell knowing each other via the TTF and being friends, to promote the club the TTF gave the TTOC a section of the forum where club issues could be discussed. Circa 2002 the TT had become a huge success, Russell had left the TT fold (to head up Forge Motorsport) and there was obviously need for a bigger and better club to cater for all the hundreds of TT owners. A new club was started by a few other members, and although the club still had no official affiliation with the TTF the TTOC maintained (to this very day) their forum section on here. The TTOC grew with epic success to the club you see today that has a board and organises HUGE events!

The TTF recently went through a revamp and Jae is still yet to transfer over the TTOC overview information that will go in the TTOC tab at the top. The TTOC have also gone through a restructure recently, but their website is still http://www.ttoc.co.uk and from what I can gather it always will be.

So to sumarise, even though the TTF and TTOC are in no way officially linked, the TTOC was in essence born from the TTF and the TTF help support the TTOC by giving it a platform to aquire members. Given we are the worlds biggest TT forum and they are worlds biggest TT club, it stands to reason why the partnership has worked, and although there has been the odd disagreement along the way, hopefully moving forward there isn't any reason why the relationship won't continue under their new structure.

Hope that helps, and if you have any further queries about the TTF, please feel free to give me a PM.

Cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > This site is a commercial venture
> ...


It is a commercial venture in as much that without site sponsorship and advertising providing revenue this site would not exist. I doubt the TTF is a loss making venture, but likewise I also appreciate the that Jae probably doesnt make any significant money from this site however it is a valuable business asset.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

kmpowell, thanks very much for the overview, understand it alot better now 

Cheers mate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> kmpowell, thanks very much for the overview, understand it alot better now
> 
> Cheers mate


So have you joined the TTOC yet ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell, thanks very much for the overview, understand it alot better now
> ...


No, LOL not yet, ill do it later today......... as im going to pick up my TT in 30 mins....... o yeh!!!

And apparently drive an R8 aswell i think!


----------

